# opengl, nvidia, gentoo & problem[Löst]

## bnet

Tjo

har fått lite problem nyligen när jag slängde in gentoo 2007.0(med kernel 2.6.21.3).

```
localhost bin # glxinfo|grep direct

direct rendering: Yes
```

och glxgears pendlandes mellan fullscreen (1050x1600) och den lilla orginalrutan som ploppar upp.

```
localhost bin # glxgears

17087 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3417.393 FPS

2576 frames in 5.0 seconds = 515.095 FPS

2705 frames in 5.0 seconds = 540.933 FPS

2490 frames in 5.0 seconds = 497.940 FPS

2696 frames in 5.0 seconds = 539.142 FPS

2712 frames in 5.0 seconds = 542.333 FPS

30641 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6128.175 FPS

36437 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7287.275 FPS

34460 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6891.986 FPS

34135 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6826.866 FPS

36695 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7338.847 FPS
```

och slutligen glxinfo:

```
localhost bin # glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

server glx version string: 1.4

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGI_swap_control,

    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_NV_float_buffer,

    GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float, GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB

client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info,

    GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_SGI_video_sync,

    GLX_NV_swap_group, GLX_NV_video_out, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer,

    GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_NV_float_buffer, GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float,

    GLX_EXT_fbconfig_packed_float, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap,

    GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB

GLX version: 1.3

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGI_swap_control,

    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_NV_float_buffer,

    GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float, GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address

OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 8500 GT/PCI/SSE2

OpenGL version string: 2.1.1 NVIDIA 100.14.09

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_color_buffer_float, GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_draw_buffers,

    GL_ARB_fragment_program, GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow,

    GL_ARB_fragment_shader, GL_ARB_half_float_pixel, GL_ARB_imaging,

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_occlusion_query,

    GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object, GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite,

    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shading_language_100,

    GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_float,

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two,

    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix,

    GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_vertex_shader,

    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_ATI_draw_buffers, GL_ATI_texture_float,

    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_S3_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_env_add,

    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array,

    GL_EXT_Cg_shader, GL_EXT_bindable_uniform, GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test,

    GL_EXT_draw_buffers2, GL_EXT_draw_instanced, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements,

    GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit, GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample,

    GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, GL_EXTX_framebuffer_mixed_formats,

    GL_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB, GL_EXT_geometry_shader4,

    GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters, GL_EXT_gpu_shader4,

    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil,

    GL_EXT_packed_float, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object,

    GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color,

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs,

    GL_EXT_stencil_two_side, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_texture3D,

    GL_EXT_texture_array, GL_EXT_texture_buffer_object,

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_latc, GL_EXT_texture_compression_rgtc,

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map,

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic,

    GL_EXT_texture_integer, GL_EXT_texture_lod, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias,

    GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_sRGB,

    GL_EXT_texture_shared_exponent, GL_EXT_timer_query, GL_EXT_vertex_array,

    GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_KTX_buffer_region, GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color,

    GL_NV_depth_buffer_float, GL_NV_depth_clamp, GL_NV_fence,

    GL_NV_float_buffer, GL_NV_fog_distance, GL_NV_fragment_program,

    GL_NV_fragment_program_option, GL_NV_fragment_program2,

    GL_NV_framebuffer_multisample_coverage, GL_NV_geometry_shader4,

    GL_NV_gpu_program4, GL_NV_half_float, GL_NV_light_max_exponent,

    GL_NV_multisample_filter_hint, GL_NV_occlusion_query,

    GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil, GL_NV_parameter_buffer_object,

    GL_NV_pixel_data_range, GL_NV_point_sprite, GL_NV_primitive_restart,

    GL_NV_register_combiners, GL_NV_register_combiners2,

    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_texture_compression_vtc,

    GL_NV_texture_env_combine4, GL_NV_texture_expand_normal,

    GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_NV_texture_shader, GL_NV_texture_shader2,

    GL_NV_texture_shader3, GL_NV_transform_feedback, GL_NV_vertex_array_range,

    GL_NV_vertex_array_range2, GL_NV_vertex_program, GL_NV_vertex_program1_1,

    GL_NV_vertex_program2, GL_NV_vertex_program2_option,

    GL_NV_vertex_program3, GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap,

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, GL_SGIX_shadow,

    GL_SUN_slice_accum

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x21 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x22 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2e 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2f 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x30 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x31 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x32 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x33 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x34 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x35 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x36 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x37 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x38 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x39 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x3a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x3b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x3c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x3d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x3e 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x3f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x40 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x41 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x42 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x43 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x44 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x45 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x46 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x47 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x48 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x49 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x4a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x4b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x4c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x4d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x4e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x4f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x50 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x51 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x52 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x53 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x54 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x55 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x56 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x57 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x58 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x59 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x23 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x5a 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x5b 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x5c 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x5d 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x5e 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x5f 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x60 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x61 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x62 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x63 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x64 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x65 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x66 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x67 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x68 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x69 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x6a 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x6b 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x6c 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x6d 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x6e 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x6f 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x70 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x71 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x72 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x73 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x74 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon
```

Allt verkar fungera bra så som det ser ut med glxinfo och så vidare, att jag får full 3d-acc. Har installerat beryl och det fungerar helt flytande kan tilläggas!

MEN. Såfort jag försöker starta ett spel som kräver 3d-acceleration så får jag error på detta. Här kommer några outputs på quake3 samt xmoto (får samma fel med heroes3-demo och andra fps-spel):

xmoto:

```
localhost bin # ./xmoto

fatal exception : (2) SDL_Init : No available video device
```

quake3:

```
bnet@localhost ~ $ quake3

ioQ3 1.34-rc3 linux-i386 Jun 21 2007

----- FS_Startup -----

Current search path:

/home/bnet/.q3a/baseq3

/usr/share/games/quake3/baseq3/pak8.pk3 (9 files)

/usr/share/games/quake3/baseq3/pak7.pk3 (4 files)

/usr/share/games/quake3/baseq3/pak6.pk3 (64 files)

/usr/share/games/quake3/baseq3/pak5.pk3 (7 files)

/usr/share/games/quake3/baseq3/pak4.pk3 (272 files)

/usr/share/games/quake3/baseq3/pak3.pk3 (12 files)

/usr/share/games/quake3/baseq3/pak2.pk3 (4 files)

/usr/share/games/quake3/baseq3/pak1.pk3 (8 files)

/usr/share/games/quake3/baseq3/pak0.pk3 (3539 files)

/usr/share/games/quake3/baseq3

/usr/games/bin/baseq3

----------------------

3919 files in pk3 files

execing default.cfg

couldn't exec q3config.cfg

couldn't exec autoexec.cfg

Hunk_Clear: reset the hunk ok

----- Client Initialization -----

----- Initializing Renderer ----

-------------------------------

QKEY found.

----- Client Initialization Complete -----

----- R_Init -----

------- Input Initialization -------

Joystick is not active.

------------------------------------

...loading libGL.so.1:

Calling SDL_Init(SDL_INIT_VIDEO)...

SDL_Init(SDL_INIT_VIDEO) failed: No available video device

failed

----- CL_Shutdown -----

RE_Shutdown( 1 )

-----------------------

Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem

```

Har testat både som root och vanlig användare, båda är medlemmar i gruppen games och har tillgång till 3dkortet under /dev. Jag har prövat flera drivrutiner från nvidias sajt och kör just nu med de senaste som släpptes 7:de juni. 

Men är detta något simpelt som jag kanske har glömt att ändra på tror ni kanske?

Mvh bnetLast edited by bnet on Mon Jul 30, 2007 1:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## creideiki

Eftersom glxgears, som är ren OpenGL, fungerar medan inget av spelen, som kör SDL, gör det, så skulle jag gissa på fel i SDL. Har du byggt media-libs/libsdl med OpenGL-stöd?

Vid en snabb titt i Portage hittar jag bara media-gfx/blender som kör OpenGL utan SDL - om SDL är trasigt borde Blender fungera. Fast det finns säkert något mindre program att testa med om man letar bättre.

----------

## patrix_neo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> localhost bin # ./xmoto
> 
> fatal exception : (2) SDL_Init : No available video device
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> SDL_Init(SDL_INIT_VIDEO) failed: No available video device
> 
> failed 
> ...

 

Som sagts ovan, är nog SDL som felar. Kör en ldd ./xmoto (alt. ldd quake3) så ser du om xmoto hittar alla bibliotek som behövs. Verkar vara värre än avsaknad av OpenGL i libSDL när den inte hittar video device en gång. Men är nog klokt i att kolla dina kompillerings flaggor för libsdl paketet.

----------

## bnet

Tusen tack, det hjälpte!

Jag remergade paketet media-libs/libsdl med user-flaggan opengl, sedan flöt allt på precis som det skulle.

Mvh bnet

----------

